# Indiana street snowboarding



## tomskate (Feb 27, 2014)

Yo I am trying to promote my new snowboarding edit all filmed in Indiana. Its easily the best edit created in this boring state. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mn45EmcflWQ


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

yo,

cool story bro.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Showing this to your mom and family was probably a good idea. Putting it out there for the rest of the Internet, probably not.


----------



## Naturesabre (Jan 11, 2014)

You should probably get ready for a lot of hate from just about everyone on this forum


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Mmmmmmm, maybe maybe not. I had the sound off, but I like the amateurs-crashing-into-fences vids better than the professional 500-foot 2880 quintuple-cork stuff.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Entertaining... so many falls!

<customary abuse>
But your titles and names edits need an epilepsy warning. You just made my headache worse. Thanks, asshole!
</customary abuse>


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Donutz said:


> Mmmmmmm, maybe maybe not. I had the sound off, but I like the amateurs-crashing-into-fences vids better than the professional 500-foot 2880 quintuple-cork stuff.


Definitely, i really liked the boarding in this, because it seems more 'accessible', stuff i might want to try. Art of flight etc is spectacular to watch, but so far removed from what my skill level is, its the same feeling i would have watching FMX jumps.

Some of the cuts from that video made me wish i had a group of like minded friends to join me when Tokyo got snowed under earlier this month. Looked like FUN!

But, as an overall video, i found myself flipping between this and some other stuff i was looking at during the non, boarding parts, which were a bit too long, a bit too much 'insider-joke' type stuff which is probably kept for your circle of friends only.


----------

